# Freezing Pineapple



## Essie (May 4, 2005)

How do I successfully freeze fresh pineaple?
We just received three ripe, delicious pineapples and certainly can't eat them quickly enough. I'll give one away, but would like to freeze one for later.


----------



## Ruth (May 4, 2005)

Here are two methods I've found... I personally can't vouch for either though:

Unsweetened pack 
Pack fruit tightly into containers without sugar. Leave 
1/2 inch headspace. Seal, label and freeze. 

Syrup pack 
Pack fruit tightly into containers. Cover with 50- 
percent syrup (1 cup water to 1 cup sugar) made with 
pineapple juice, if available, or with water. Leave 1/2 
inch headspace. Seal, label and freeze.


----------



## Raine (May 4, 2005)

freezing pineapple


----------



## Essie (May 6, 2005)

Thank you for your help!!!!


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 6, 2005)

Thanks for the link, Rainee. I'm going to have to bookmark Iowa State ... they have a LOT of good information!


----------

